# 27 zoll Monitor für ps4 und xbox one gesucht



## Naix (26. Dezember 2013)

*27 zoll Monitor für ps4 und xbox one gesucht*

Der Monitor sollte eine gute interpolation haben da wie man ja weis die xbone auch gerne mal mit 720p rumeiert und das sieht auf manchen Monitoren extrem ******** aus und einen geringen inputlag sollte auch vorhanden sein .
Der Preis sollte nicht viel hoher sein als 300 Euro .


----------



## dynastes (27. Dezember 2013)

*AW: 27 zoll Monitor für ps4 und xbox one gesucht*

Die XBONE skaliert bisherige Titel immer auf 1080p hoch, obgleich die eigentliche Berechnung in 720p erfolgt. Es ist anzunehmen, dass dies auf absehbare Zeit so bleibt, sofern der betreffende Titel nicht auf 1080p optimiert wird. Dementsprechend spielt die Interpolationsfähigkeit des Ausgabegerätes für die Darstellungsqualität keine Rolle. 
Leidet ein Bild an Unschärfe, ist dies dem Upscaling zu verdanken, dass naturgemäß nicht mit einer nativen Darstellung in 1080p mithalten kann.

Meine Empfehlung mit AMVA+-Panel:

PRAD | Test Monitor Asus VN279QLB

Ein 120/144 Hz-Monitor mit TN-Panel macht in diesem Kontext keinen Sinn, denn die Konsolen erreichen niemals Framerates über 60 fps.


----------



## Naix (27. Dezember 2013)

*AW: 27 zoll Monitor für ps4 und xbox one gesucht*

wenn ich ein Game habe was ne native Auflösung von 720p hat stell ich das in der Xbox um somit wird das Bild von der box nicht hochgerechnet auf 1080p und das Bild wirkt nicht unscharf ausser man hat nen Monitor der mit 720p ned klar kommt darum brauch ich sehr wohl einen mit guter Interpolation.
Stimmt 120/144 Hz macht für konsole keinen sinn und der Asus hört sich nicht schlecht an danke mal genauer anschauen.


----------



## dynastes (27. Dezember 2013)

*AW: 27 zoll Monitor für ps4 und xbox one gesucht*

Das ist möglich? Entschuldige, das war mir nicht bekannt. Scheint, als wären die Konsolen flexibler geworden - letztlich sind es jetzt eben doch PCs 

In jedem Fall würde ich meinen Fokus auf Bild- bzw. Panelqualität legen und da ist der genannte Monitor ein guter Kandidat, zumal er auch mit schnellen Spielen klarkommen sollte, einen niedrigen Inputlag aufweist und auch gut zu interpolieren scheint.


----------



## Naix (27. Dezember 2013)

So hab mir den asus mal bestellt hoffe er hat nicht wie der letzte asus  nen Pixelfehler genau in der Mitte


----------



## dynastes (28. Dezember 2013)

*AW: 27 zoll Monitor für ps4 und xbox one gesucht*

In der Beziehung ist der Monitorkauf leider immer ein ziemliches Glücksspiel. Ich drücke die Daumen ^^


----------

